# I Used Cash and Came Across A Silver Quarter



## Anonymous (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello members,

I don't use cash as much as I used to, due to the rise in robberies and such, but during the month of November I accumulated around $50 in change from using bills at merchant outlets. When I was ready to spend the change I had, I sorted all the change, and I pay special attention to the dimes and quarters.

By putting my quarters together and turning them to the ridged side, I saw it, as clear as day. It was a silver quarter, a 1962 quarter in "near" mint condition. I checked my dimes but I didn't get nothing valuable in that pile. By using my cash, I ended up with a quarter, that has a value of $5+.

About a year ago my wife found a 1964 dime in mint condition outside (shiny as heck), the same dime I actually saw days before, but walked past it because my leg was hurting and I wanted to get to the store, then back home. 

It may be worth it to sometimes use cash to purchase things. You'd be surprised of the many people that don't realize they're giving away valuable money, and the stores not even knowing it either. I don't know where I got the quarter from, but it was from a store within a months time.

Kevin


----------



## etack (Jan 10, 2013)

Look out for war nickels they are more common. http://www.apmex.com/Product/13021/default.aspx?utm_origin=pla&kwd=&utm_origin2=product-listing-ad&utm_medium=ppc&utm_source=google-pla&zmam=59493065&zmas=1&zmac=2&zmap=13021&gclid=CNjGsfn53bQCFcU-MgodaS4AiA save all the old style to go though later.

Eric


----------



## Geo (Jan 10, 2013)

any nickel with a large mint mark over the dome, more commonly "P" but can be "S" or "D".check collector value before destroying for the 35% silver content.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. 

I know I saw some of the nickles before that Geo is talking about, but I don't remember when. But I'll be on the lookout for them too.

Also, the war nickles.... aren't they silver? 

Well, I see now. The dimes and quarters are easily determined (at least for me) if they're silver or not (pre 1965, my birth year), but now I need to look through my nickles and pennies more so now. I used to collect coins years ago, when I was much younger, but children came along and you know the rest of the story.

I know http://www.coinflation.com has some nice information on coins. I forgot the post I was reading, but I'm so glad whoever it was that posted that link. It's very informative. I am going to read up on some coins some more from that website.

Kevin


----------



## Geo (Jan 10, 2013)

nickels made between 1942 - 1945 have 35% silver and have a large mint mark described above. $1(20) face value in wartime nickels contain 1.20 OZT silver. the war effort was using metals faster than it could be produced so metal content of US coins was shifted. nickel was needed more than the more valuable silver used to make coins.copper was also in short supply hence the wartime steel pennies.copper was needed to make bullets.

on a side note,most of the huge scrap metal companies still in operation started during the second world war as scrap metal drives to supply the war machine.Americans were asked to donate common household appliances and they were collected once a week.normally,horse drawn wagons were the first scrap trucks and private companies were selling the collected metal directly to the war department.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 10, 2013)

Be careful with the 1942s. Not all of them were minted with the silver alloy. In 1942, nickels were produced in both the nickel alloy as well as the silver alloy. The large mint mark over Monticello's dome is the key. A large mint mark means it's 35% silver. No mint mark means it's traditional nickel alloy. Sometimes you have to look real close for the mint mark.

Dave


----------



## tek4g63 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes, I have several of those nickels. I enjoyed collecting coins as a kid. So much so that I can detect by sound if there is a silver coin in a pile if ordinary coins. Also if I'm in an area with vending machines I can tell when a silver coin is despenced just by the sound. I have actually gotten several of my coins this way. Because if I hear one drop out of a machine that someone else is using I offer them twice the face value for the " old " coin. Most people are more than happy to say yes without even a second thought.


----------



## jmdlcar (Jan 11, 2013)

I got this coin for x-mas from my son it is a 1940 German coin. 

http://coinquest.com/cgi-bin/cq/coins?main_coin=4901

My wife gave me a John F. Kenney 1986 1 ozt Silver Bar for x-mas


----------

